# Cop helps get cat out of tree



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Buahahahaha... this is one of the funniest things I've seen all year.






-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That is hilarious!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh, that's a good one!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This had me laughing pretty good. The reactions are priceless!


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Haha that was great!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

How did I miss this?! I was nearly crying from laughing so hard


----------



## Stoneger (Dec 17, 2020)

This is certainly funny, but you can see that this is a toy. I once saw a policeman trying to take a cat down from a tree, and it looked hilarious. The policeman climbed a tree and talked to her, but when he tried to touch her, she bit him. It seems to me that cats are one of the most aggressive animals. For example, my cat is constantly dissatisfied with something, although I try to pay her a lot of attention and try to show a lot of love. For a long time, which she lives with me, I realized that she does not like to be touched because if I touch her, she starts to hiss. I searched the internet for How To Calm A Cat Down When Angry and many tips help.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I missed this as well. 
That is great. Kind of reminds me of the old Candid Camera show n.


----------



## Charoung (Nov 17, 2020)

Stoneger said:


> This is certainly funny, but you can see that this is a toy. I once saw a policeman trying to take a cat down from a tree, and it looked hilarious. The policeman climbed a tree and talked to her, but when he tried to touch her, she bit him. It seems to me that cats are one of the most aggressive animals. For example, my cat is constantly dissatisfied with something, although I try to pay her a lot of attention and try to show a lot of love. For a long time, which she lives with me, I realized that she does not like to be touched because if I touch her, she starts to hiss. I searched the internet for How To Calm A Cat Down When Angry and many tips help.


Could you tell me some more information about it? Let’s talk in PM


----------

